# A Different Hammer



## hdskip (Apr 1, 2015)

Here is a hammer that was designed to be a final assement (can't call it exam any more) to test many different processes on the mill and the lathe. These processes include turning, facing, tapers, chamfers, threading, knurling, use of a 4 jaw chuck, milling a block square and to size, drilling and tapping, milling angles, as well as blueprint interpretation. This should be about an 8 hour exercise.


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 1, 2015)

Pictures of the progress.


----------



## randyc (Apr 2, 2015)

That *would* be a good test of ability, not to mention ending up with a tool that one could be proud of for a lifetime.  Nice design !


----------



## hdskip (Apr 7, 2015)

Adding pictures of the finished product.


----------



## brav65 (Apr 7, 2015)

Very nice work.  I have this on my short list of projects.  I have my lathe apart right now to install new spindle bearings, so it will be a little while before I can try making one.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kvt (Apr 7, 2015)

that looks great.  You just added another project to my list of ever growing projects.   Again good looking project.


----------



## vapremac (Apr 8, 2015)

HDskip ,

   That brings back memories !!  I went through the Richmond technical center as part of my apprenticeship and
 the first year final exam was the choice of two projects, a tap handle or a hammer like you have shown.

  I chose the hammer , still keep it in my tool box today. It's a good project to test ones abilities. Thanks for
posting as well as thinking how fast the years slip away.

William


----------



## chips&more (Apr 8, 2015)

Yes, this does bring back memories! Back in junior high school when there was a machine/metal shop! I made my first hammer. Some 65 years later, the schools in my state don’t have a machine shop to my knowledge? What are the kids doing with their hands nowadays?


----------



## T Bredehoft (Apr 8, 2015)

Texting!


----------



## randyc (Apr 8, 2015)

chips&more said:


> Yes, this does bring back memories! Back in junior high school when there was a machine/metal shop! I made my first hammer. Some 65 years later, the schools in my state don’t have a machine shop to my knowledge? What are the kids doing with their hands nowadays?



Good question !  Shop classes were mandatory from fifth grade on in California up until around 1985 IIRC.  Ditto in Tennessee (I lived in both states during junior high and high school).  My boy had no shop classes at all and that's a national disgrace !

He probably couldn't hang a picture frame without some help.


----------



## allischick (Oct 2, 2021)

chips&more said:


> Yes, this does bring back memories! Back in junior high school when there was a machine/metal shop! I made my first hammer. Some 65 years later, the schools in my state don’t have a machine shop to my knowledge? What are the kids doing with their hands nowadays?


Playstation or XBox


----------



## jwmay (Oct 6, 2021)

chips&more said:


> What are the kids doing with their hands nowadays?


Creating alternate realities across 6 social media apps. And taking entirely too many pictures of themselves.


----------

